# Epsilon GmbH, ASD Card, Automobilservice Deutschland GmbH



## Rüdiger Kunz (14 März 2011)

*Epsilon GmbH, ASD-Card, Automobilservice Deutschland GmbH*

Da bekommen derzeit einige Leutchenz Mahnungen von einer
Epsilon GmbH
- Forderungsmanagement -
Hildesheimer Straße 265
30591 Hannover

Tel.: 0511/165801090
Fax: 0511/165801099​für die angebliche Teilnahme bei einem Bonusprogramm über ASD Card von der 
Automobilservice Deutschland GmbH​i. H. v. 79,95 € zzgl. Auslagen+Inkasso (116,45 €). Zu zahlen ist auf das Konto der Epsilon GmbH:
330616400
BLZ: 25040066
Commerzbank Hannover​Nun wundert es den interessierten Leser sicher nicht, dass es weder die Epsilon GmbH (abgesehen von z. B. denen hier mit Namenserweiterung: 1. + 2. in der Lüerstr. 10, 30175 Hannover) noch die Automobilservice Deutschland GmbH in einem Handelsregister in D gibt. Auch Widerspruchsschreiben an die Hannoveraner Adresse der angeblichen Epsilon GmbH werden als unzustellbar zurück gesandt.


----------



## sascha (14 März 2011)

*AW: Epsilon GmbH, ASD Card, Automobilservice Deutschland GmbH*

Warnung vor Epsilon GmbH Forderungsmanagement: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 März 2011)

*AW: Epsilon GmbH, ASD Card, Automobilservice Deutschland GmbH*

ist das dies hier?
Google
http://www.bmw-syndikat.de/bmwsyndi...eutschland_per_Handy_geworben_Geplaudere.html

und die Verbraucherzentrale Berlin hat berichtet, eine 

ASD Automobilservice Deutschland,
Fuggerstraße 15, 90439 Nürnberg

erfolgreich abgemahnt zu haben
http://www.vz-berlin.de/UNIQ130009022303014/link486061A.html
(das muß vor 2009 gewesen sein und bezieht sich womöglich auf die Firma aus Markkleeberg)


----------



## technofreak (14 März 2011)

*AW: Epsilon GmbH, ASD Card, Automobilservice Deutschland GmbH*

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bayern.de/UNIQ130008951400728/link852571A.html


> Epsilon GmbH Forderungsmanagement: Unseriöses Inkasso
> "Wir sind beauftragt, die offene Forderung der Fa. Automobilservice Deutschland GmbH gegen Sie durchzusetzen." So steht es in der Post, die die "Epsilon GmbH Forderungsmanagement" derzeit verschickt. Kassieren will die Gesellschaft *aus Hannove*r 116,45 Euro für die angebliche Teilnahme an einem Bonusprogramm des Automobilservice.
> ...
> ...
> Stand: *08.03.2011*


Muß schon länger gehen. Bis eine VZ etwas ankündigt, dauert in der Regel einige Zeit...


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 März 2011)

*AW: Epsilon GmbH, ASD Card, Automobilservice Deutschland GmbH*

Der Zusammenhang zwischen diesen alten Anrufen und den heutigen Forderungen wäre zu überprüfen. Man hat ja eine Bankverbindung, das sollte also (die nötige Amtsgewalt vorausgesetzt) kein Problem sein.

unter "Fuggerstraße 15, Nürnberg" finde ich nur einen ähnlichen "Dienst"
http://www.es-club.de/

Europa Reise- und Automobilclub e.K.
http://www.ase-europa.eu/impressum.php

mir ist der Zusammenhang unklar. Aber man kann es ggf. mal abklopfen.
Die Sache in der Fuggerstraße 15 in Nürnberg ist rätselhaft, vielleicht hat die Verbraucherzentrale Berlin da etwas verwechselt.

/// Spekulationsmodus ///
ging eine Datenbank in falsche Hände???


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (14 März 2011)

*AW: Epsilon GmbH, ASD Card, Automobilservice Deutschland GmbH*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Man hat ja eine Bankverbindung, das sollte also (die nötige Amtsgewalt vorausgesetzt) kein Problem sein.http://www.es-club.de/


Richtig! Und deshalb wäre ein Aufruf zur Erstattung einer Strafanzeige gegen "Unbekannt", wegen dem Verdacht des Betruges (auch nur Versuch), sicher nicht unrecht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 März 2011)

*AW: Epsilon GmbH, ASD Card, Automobilservice Deutschland GmbH*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Aufruf zur Erstattung einer Strafanzeige gegen "Unbekannt", wegen dem Verdacht des Betruges (auch nur Versuch), sicher nicht unrecht.


Danke für die Übersetzung, das wollte ich sagen


----------

